# Optimal algorithm for 'spreading' lube around the cube



## G2013 (Apr 4, 2016)

I wonder, what's the optimal algorithm (or which ones) to spread the lube applied on the RUF and BLD (wow blind) corners?
Is it R2 L2 U2 D2 F4 B4 D2 U2 L2 R2 (10 moves HTM)? Of course slice moves count as 2 moves in the HTM. 
The final state must be a solved cube.

The algorithm must spread the lube perfectly, or equally, on every piece of the cube.

Neat challenge, isn't it?


----------



## AlphaSheep (Apr 5, 2016)

How do you know if it spreads the lube properly? Does M4 E4 S4 work?


----------



## MoFoYa (Apr 5, 2016)

What's wrong with turning each face, scrambling, and solving? ... Done


----------



## EminentCuber (Apr 17, 2016)

I don't think it's important, honestly. After enough scrambles and solves, which is probably between less than say...8, the lube will be spread so evenly, it won't matter.

I suppose it is possible, but a waste of time.



AlphaSheep said:


> How do you know if it spreads the lube properly? Does M4 E4 S4 work?



Off the top of my head, I wouldn't think so, but I could be wrong.

anyway, a few scrambles and CFOP solves should be effective. I hope I helped.
_~EminentCuber_


----------



## DGCubes (Apr 18, 2016)

MoFoYa said:


> What's wrong with turning each face, scrambling, and solving? ... Done



I think the point is a more theoretical approach. If the universe was going to explode unless you optimally spread the lube around your cube, what would you do? It's a pretty good question actually. I'll think on it for a while.


----------



## EminentCuber (Apr 18, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> I think the point is a more theoretical approach. If the universe was going to explode unless you optimally spread the lube around your cube, what would you do? It's a pretty good question actually. I'll think on it for a while.


Yes, so have I. The one thing though that stands as a barrier is that you've only lubed one face, so it would distribute very weirdly.

For this model, I assumed that each time a turn was made it took half the lube it already had and spread it. I generally quantified lube by how much is at each intersection (you know, those holes in the cube.)

And, responding to this thread on a whole: this question is rather theoretical. A few scrambles and CFOP solves would be just fine. Perhaps that would be even better, however, because moves that you repeat a lot like L, R, and U would have more lube because you use those more.

anyway, this is an interesting question. A very interesting one indeed.
_~EminentCuber_


----------



## CubeDatCube (Apr 18, 2016)

I just do the checkerboard pattern a few times.


----------

